# How to Run a Motor in a Barrel



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

I have taken the advice here and put my Johnson 30 hp with controls, 1991, up for sale, and there are a few local people who are interested in having a look at it. Currently the controls aren't attached, the available cable for the controls is in a sealed bag, as new. The battery leads are attached. There is no gas tank that has the Johnson hose connector for it (I have several tanks, one of which has a mariner hose on it).

What is the absolute minimum that needs to be done to get it running for show:

- I have a stand and a barrel
- I have a battery that may take a charge, or the charger has a boost function. And there is the F-150 with it's battery
- The missing bits are the hose, I have lots of clear vinyl in various sizes, and the cabling.

I have been an outboard user for 50 years, but never owned one with a separate tank (used a few) or controls, until now. Off to Youtube, to see if this is covered there.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I jump a positive cable to the starter or a smaller wire on the starter solenoid to start them up. Fuel connectors are sold everywhere and cheap. You can even run the fuel hose directly into the fuel pump barb to avoid buying connectors. You will need to manually choke the motor or just squirt a small shot of pre mixed fuel into the intake before starting.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks. It's Canada, nothing is cheap. And the motor is going out the door, so these tips will save some money.


----------

